# A nice ride



## JohnF (Aug 8, 2016)

My daughter and her family came up for the weekend and took his boat out that he restored. Its an early 40's all wood with a '58 10 horse Johnson. It goes pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 8, 2016)

That is really cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 8, 2016)

nicely done , looks really sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2016)

Exceptionally sweet! Always have liked vintage wood boats. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 9, 2016)

How cool is that! What a sweet boat....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 9, 2016)

Now that's some nice woodworking!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Aug 9, 2016)

My SIL has a '57 26' Chris-Craft woody sitting in my shed that he has been working on for a while. That will really be a nice one when done.


----------

